# battery terminal sparks



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi,

Getting battery sparks (slight) when connecting battery terminals.

Is this normal ??


thanks.
Manjula


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u should always connect the ground first, then the positive, and ya, u will get sparks


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

How can you get sparks if all accessories are switched off. Meaning there is no closed circuit.

And why connect the negatvive first ?


tks.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u want to have the ground connected first so that the system is grounded and u dont blow anything out....lol


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

So then why does every repair manual ever written tell you to disconnect the negative terminal when repairing your car.

You should connect the positive first, then the ground. You won't get nearly as much sparking.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *So then why does every repair manual ever written tell you to disconnect the negative terminal when repairing your car.
> 
> You should connect the positive first, then the ground. You won't get nearly as much sparking. *


yep that's right because contrary to popular belief electricity travels from - to + in your car.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

OK, I am a bit confused here.

A spark on the terminal will come when a circuit is closed or short.......right ??

But how can it spark when the car is completely switched off ??? meaning all circuits are open.

Is there a short in my electrical system or what ?

tks,
Manjula


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

there will always be something pulling current from the battery like your radio for example, when everything is turned off in the car your radio will still use electricity for keeping track of what time it is and remembering all of your station presets and i believe the ecu uses a little bit of power when everything is off but i'm not sure. but the spark is normal and is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanx guys !!!

I even pulled of the radio power (with that the remote turn on for amp).

Oh, I have no ECU cos mine is a E15S engine.

Maybe its the stock digital clock thats pulling the power.

I was just concerned that something maybe draining my battery when it is parked. 

Manjula.


----------

